# once a month kayak tournaments?



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys I was thinking about trying to start up a once a month kayak tournament! A bunch of us kayakers get together one Saturday a month everyone puts ten bucks in a pot winner takes all off coarse we would have to determine the species to be caught and things like that but I think it would be a fun way to get a bunch of yakers together! We can alternate between inshore and offshore! Everyone puts in in the same spot and battles it out! We can use different locations to mix it up a lil bit! So what do you guys think!? Just something to hold us over until the next big tournament?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

you want year round competition check out kayak wars. i havent yet joined myself but it sure looks sweet.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Im in kayak wars but I like the one day tournament's better! I think its funner that way! Plus it would be a great way to fellowship with other kayakers!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd be interested in some smaller (cheaper) tournaments where we all put in at the same place.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I was thinking ten bucks a person! Alternate between inshore and offshore! Winner take all unless there's enough people to pay first second and third!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

For ten bucks I'd be interested. Target the hot species of the season. I might not be able to make it every time but competition makes everything more fun.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think its a great idea and I would be in.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome! You guys got any input or ideas to add?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I would play on Sunday's! I only take Saturdays off for big tourneys.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Sundays are fine to! Whatever day is best for everyone!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

The freshwater guys do something like this with great success. I think it is a happy hour type thing where they meet at a spot around 530 on a weekday after work, fish 2 hours, weigh in and have a beer. Cant remember what they call it. It is a great idea. I would be in if it were close. Alot of the kayak reports I read on here come out of navarre, and that is too far for me.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the idea. We used to do something similar a few years ago. Always had fun!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/2011-navarre-beach-king-mack-series-tournaments-86329/


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea its called beer 30 tournaments! And yea I think I would like to keep em close! Maybe shoreline park or something like that!


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK so it seems like there's a lot of interest! So let's hear some input guys! Places ,species, were would y'all wanna fish?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant fish weekends usually.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well damn JD I was hoping to get some of you big dogs involved! Were bBarton? I'd like his input to!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like fun to me. I'd be in now and then.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I am completely new to kayak fishing, but this seems like a great cheap way to get into it. Count me in. Name is Joe by the way.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I'd definitely get in on it!


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like fun...Even though I'm not local, I would try to make some of them.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Shoreline, navy point, texar, heron bayou, big lagoon state park, ft pickens, naval live oaks; there is 7 trips right there. Jim's fish camp, Any launch up north escambia (Molino maybe) take a lake trip to hurricane? 

Build a portable leaderboard, pick a species or slam, and get to fishin.

If you want to make it a regular thing, then I suggest a fixed location, fixed day and time. Example: We meet every wed at 530 at location x. Or, every 2nd tuesday of the month, 600pm, douchenozzle crossing. Whatever


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Great ideas timeflies! Pm me let's talk about it a lil bit more! Maybe you can help me get something set up!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

A way to do it is like a shotgun start at say shoreline with a time limit say 3hrs or what ever. Species you can change it around redfish , trout or even a trash can slam tournament. I was gonna put one together in a month or two. It was gonna be a 1 rod 1 lure tournament. All entrants put there lure suggestion on a piece of paper we drop it in a hat and pick the lure. Just make sure you ave enough to share like if its a doa shad tail or something or a topwater which everyone has. Biggest legal fish wins. Just some ideas I have had running through my head since we did the bull and gator challenge over the winter it ended up paying out $300 to biggest trout and redfish and was a $30 entry.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the one rod one lure! That would be fun!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in especially on Sundays. I like the shotgun start at different locations every month


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> A way to do it is like a shotgun start at say shoreline with a time limit say 3hrs or what ever. Species you can change it around redfish , trout or even a trash can slam tournament. I was gonna put one together in a month or two. It was gonna be a 1 rod 1 lure tournament. All entrants put there lure suggestion on a piece of paper we drop it in a hat and pick the lure. Just make sure you ave enough to share like if its a doa shad tail or something or a topwater which everyone has. Biggest legal fish wins. Just some ideas I have had running through my head since we did the bull and gator challenge over the winter it ended up paying out $300 to biggest trout and redfish and was a $30 entry.


I like the one lure for a few hours idea. I'd like it better if everyone could have their own choice of one lure for 2-3 hours. Only allowed multiple lures in the yak if they're all duplicates.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys like morning or afternoon? I love getting up early when its calm seeing the sunrise and catching some fish!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I like that to Tim! Pick your own lure!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh don't get me wrong I'm definitely in on pick your own lure and yes you could carry multiples incase of break off or soft plastics don't last very long.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

During the week I would think afternoons would work better for most. If it is weekends, then there really is no point making it a 2 or 3 hour thing. Most will want to fish all day on their day off (saturday or sunday likely.)


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK so hey let's get this started! I'd like to have the first one next weekend! At shoreline park! We can meet next week and go over details! Thursday night at 6 o'clock at flounders on the beach! How's that sound?


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

+1 on picking your own lure. I think each month should have its own criteria as to what the rules/lures/ live bait/locations/species are. We can all come to an agreement on this well in advance of the event. This will bring a greater variety of fishing to each event, and may push some of us into broadening our fishing techniques, hopefully making us better fishermen.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't meet but post details if I don't have a charter I am in except for offshore don't have the right tackle.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds good chad I'll let ya know!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody else?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Russell is in to I'll make him!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Aite sounds good! I'm thinking like 6am to noon? Biggest trout and redfish pair?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

This sounds like a good idea and a lot of fun. I'm in.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Any one who is deff in Plz pm so I can get a head count!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

The first one is gonna be next Saturday 4-27! At shoreline park! 6am-12pm...biggest trout and redfish pair winner takes all! Would like to have a meeting at flounders on the beach on Thursday 4-25 at 6pm to go over all the details! Plz pm me or you can text or call me at 8505300594 so I can get a good head count! Let's get this thing going guys I think it could be a good thing for us yakkers and a good way to have a lil friendly competition! My names TJ and I look forward go meeting and fishing with all of you!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I say we should have it at St Andrews, in Panama City this weekend    lol. 

Looks like I'll be missing the first one fellas.

3mi area (both sides) would be a good idea for the next one. Most pounds or inches of legal, regulated fish caught...any/all lures/baits...all day event. Meet at the big parking lot on N side and can launch from either side...?


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Im in as long as its not my sons weekend and on sat. I work sundays. Love the idea though.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't do it on a Saturday. I work Friday and Saturday night. Sunday would be good for me, but if it the seas are calm I'm gonna run off shore. I'd still be down to hang out on Thursday tho. Then fish 3mb or something Thursday night?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK guys I got 2 commits plus chad and he said he was gonna make Jeff Russell fish lol! Plus a couple of my buddys that ain't on the forum! So that's possibly 9 people! So far so good guys let's see if we can get 15 or 20!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

When yall git it all worked out lemme know I will show up and pick up my money....


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

The first one is gonna be next Saturday 4-27 6am at shoreline park! Fish from 6am-noon! Ten bucks a person winner takes all! Biggest trout and redfish pair wins it! Any baits you wanna use live bait or artificial! We all put in at shoreline and fish till noon! Should be fun guys


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

OK...since i am not local, let me offer up some ideas......i have fished bass tournaments for years and have seen every argument that could ever be..

Love the idea of same location start and finish. if people get to fish anywhere they want too, you can count on about half of them not coming to weigh in. there will always be someone who will say "i did not catch enough to win what is the use in going to the weigh in." 

also this opens up the "he caught that yesterday" argument. Trust me, it happens.....


next, i can see lots of arguing and bickering coming from the one lure tournaments. who will decide? "well i am catching them on -----, we need to have it a ---- tournament!" It is going to happen....


i love the idea of a different species tournament....March flounder, april cobia, may king, june snapper, july......

wish i was closer.....would love to fish some of them...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with you 100%! This is why I wanna have a meeting the Thursday before! Or at least the morning of! Explain all the rules collect all the money and go fishing!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in for sure that's a good Saturday for me not sure if I can make the Thursday meeting though I have teeball games on Thursday night


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome! I'm thinking bout skipping the meeting and just getting everybody together that morning! Only one person so far can make the meeting so let's just bypass that!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I foresee a shotgun start with a race to a certain set of docks.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I wnt be in that race! Lol I've never fished shore line! But I'm looking forward to it


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm excited. It's a great idea.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Snapper tourney?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm very excited I hope we can make it big!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm trying to do inshore for now! Specs and reds! But were gonna alternate between inshore and offshore!


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am in! I am also a memeber of Uwf kayak team and will check and see who else on the team would be intersted in fishing in this on the 27.:thumbup:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

jmw70 said:


> I am in! I am also a memeber of Uwf kayak team and will check and see who else on the team would be intersted in fishing in this on the 27.:thumbup:


 Im sure several of the guys from the UWF teams can make it. Unfortunately I can't because of work 

Will the winner be determined by weight or length? If you plan to weigh all the fish you'll need a good scale. I suggest a hanging scale if possible


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in unless I pick up a charter!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in for the offshore!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea I plan on having a scale and weighing the fish! Biggest redfish trout pair! Depending on how many people show up might try to pay big fish to"


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I may be interested in some of these tournaments if I can fish from my board.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Linda said:


> I may be interested in some of these tournaments if I can fish from my board.


Hey Linda wasn't it you that caught the sail on the sup last year?


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*count me in*

I'm sure I'll throw $10 dollars away Saturday somewhere, I'll just give it to my fellow yakers. I'll play!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Man this is great guys! I was gonna be happy with 4 or 5 people! Were almost at like 15 for next Saturday!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Count us in for 2! I would absolutely love to get to know more if you guys in person vs just the forum. Once a month tourney sounds like a lot of fun! I didn't read all the messages, has there been a time, place, etc scheduled yet? 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Next Saturday 4-27 at shoreline park! Yaks in the water at 6am and back on the beach at noon! We all launch from the same place! Its ten bucks a person! Biggest trout and redfish pair! Winner takes all! Were gonna change it up month to month! Different locals and species!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like fun I may show up too just to meet people.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Hey Linda wasn't it you that caught the sail on the sup last year?


yes I did! 

I'm looking forward to fishing some of these. Do you think you could maybe have 1 or 2 a year in Navarre area so those from the east don't have to drive so far? just a suggestion


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Early Saturday's are tough for me, but I am going to try to make this pending a schedule change. Will know for sure by the weekend.


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

If I can switch my work schedule, I will be there. My bud who is not on here much will be there as well.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The Louisiana club holds something similar - a Minimalist Challenge. Perhaps I'll go on their site tomorrow and look for the rules. The club picks the lure / lures you must use. I have also heard of tournaments where you can only use one of the cheap kids combo outfits - SpongeBob, Princess Ariel or Spiderman. Makes for good fish photos...

Right now the club officers are winding down from last weekend. Don't expect a lot of response from them just yet...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

FLSalomon said:


> I have also heard of tournaments where you can only use one of the cheap kids combo outfits - SpongeBob, Princess Ariel or Spiderman. Makes for good fish photos.


Reminds me of a while back when some of us joked about using 'Ronco Pocket Fisherman' only trips


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a college tour with my son that day or I would be there. I'd like to suggest a future CPR (catch photo release) nighttime bulls tourney at 3 mile. You could do total length of all fish caught and photographed OR total length of your two biggest.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Very good idea fisher dad!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Simpler the better, the more rules you make the more problems and less participants.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree caddy! That's why I wanted to do something were everyone put in at the same place and fished for the same species! I think it'll be a good way to get a bunch of guys and gals together have some friendly competition and catch a few fish!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Fisherdad1 said:


> I have a college tour with my son that day or I would be there. I'd like to suggest a future CPR (catch photo release) nighttime bulls tourney at 3 mile. You could do total length of all fish caught and photographed OR total length of your two biggest.


Hmmm. I wonder who else would be there.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep it simple guys. I will be there if I can make it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see the look on tackle shop employees faces when you bring in a spider man rod to be spooled with braid....


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I would like to see the look on tackle shop employees faces when you bring in a spider man rod to be spooled with braid....


LOL! I would love to catch a 3mb bull red on a spiderman pole.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I put in my request off work and I'm stoked! Can't wait! Again, 2 for me. You know, Tandem and all..LOL.. Unless I can talk Josh into taking the Tandem out solo and I'll hop on our new PA. 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome! I can't wait


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We need to set up a night 3mb kid rod and reel tournament. Biggest red wins!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Count me in for 2 people, I also sent you a text, TJ.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

What does the head count look like now?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

If everybody shows that has said they were coming were arourd 20-25!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a Saturday count me out. I can only do Sundays or Thursday. Should be fun though.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow. That's a good number!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK guys I'm gonna start a new thread! Plz post either yes or no if your gonna be there or not! I'm trying to get a head count! Thx


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You get 20+ people to fish a mack tournament off Navarre and Im in.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll see what I can do JD is like to do a king tournament to!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> You get 20+ people to fish a mack tournament off Navarre and Im in.


Yeah same here, not really into inshore anymore.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I am with JD and Caddy on this as well, I would be all about an offshore mack tourney. I like your motivation on the monthly tourney, GOOD WORK!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

How about having both an inshore and offshore tournament maybe every other weekend? I'd like to do both. Heck, I'd be up for just a flounder tournament.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Not a bad idea!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't make the 27th, but I like the idea. It's always better fishing with other people anyway. I'd like to try to do one next month.


----------

